# Gemstone Soaps! (1st attempt)



## Koshka (Jul 23, 2013)

I've been suffering from boredom all day today and decided to experiment with making gemstone soap. So, my whole kitchen is a mess right now, chunks of soap laying on the floor and all over the place, but I think I'm onto something here 

Product of my boredom:








what do you guys think?


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 23, 2013)

I think they are lovely, you did a great job.


----------



## savonierre (Jul 23, 2013)

You did a fabulous job, they are beautiful.


----------



## Ancel (Jul 23, 2013)

Those are beautiful! What a great result of boredom  if only I could be so bored


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh pretty! My husband today was joking with my 'emerald' labeled green and told me I need to make him a emerald bar for his Bday stone. haha
I need to buy those from you and pass them off as my own!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 23, 2013)

wonderful job! I'm "green" with soap-envy now! can't wait to see more of your little works of art! I can't help but think, wouldn't they go well at a rock & gem show or selling in a rock & gem shop? :idea:


----------



## Koshka (Jul 23, 2013)

So, he's a Taurus, like me then? You can get that green by mixing yellow and blue. I tried regular green, and it came out too light 



jenneelk said:


> Oh pretty! My husband today was joking with my 'emerald' labeled green and told me I need to make him a emerald bar for his Bday stone. haha
> I need to buy those from you and pass them off as my own!


----------



## Koshka (Jul 23, 2013)

Next in line is Aquamarine  Or one of the blue gems... I know that the pictures don't reflect the "real colors" that well, but with the right lighting, those soaps look so realistic!



heartsong said:


> wonderful job! I'm "green" with soap-envy now! can't wait to see more of your little works of art! I can't help but think, wouldn't they go well at a rock & gem show or selling in a rock & gem shop? :idea:


----------



## AngelMomma (Jul 23, 2013)

I saw your pics on fb.  They are fantastic!!!  Love it!


----------



## Koshka (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you, hun! 


AngelMomma said:


> I saw your pics on fb.  They are fantastic!!!  Love it!


----------



## AngelMomma (Jul 24, 2013)

Your welcome!  Do you have a pic of what the soap looked like before you made it into gems?  Where they bars?  I don't think I would ever have the patience to sit and do that, but they look SO COOL!


----------



## Koshka (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't have any pictures, but I'll make sure to take some next time I'll be experimenting. 

The soap looks like a mess of colors, and pretty ugly too lol.



AngelMomma said:


> Your welcome!  Do you have a pic of what the soap looked like before you made it into gems?  Where they bars?  I don't think I would ever have the patience to sit and do that, but they look SO COOL!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jul 24, 2013)

Those are beautiful! They look like rough emeralds when they are found in the earth.


----------



## Clemmey (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok how do you do that? It's fabulous!


----------



## Koshka (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, this is melt and pour base. You have to melt the soap base, add colors, cut it, dip it in other soap, cut it again, fill it with other soap base, then cut it again in shape of rocks. It's a pain, and very time consuming. Sigh...



Clemmey said:


> Ok how do you do that? It's fabulous!


----------



## MaitriBB (Jul 25, 2013)

I love these!  They are so much better than my first attempts at soap rocks.  Now I want to try again


----------



## Trinity (Jul 25, 2013)

They are beautiful ....... What did you use to get that vibrant green color?


----------



## Koshka (Jul 25, 2013)

Yellow and blue oxides!



Trinity said:


> They are beautiful ....... What did you use to get that vibrant green color?


----------



## bryas1728 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Gemstone Soap*

These are beautiful, how did you get the shapes? Did you use a mold or just random cuts when you cut up the soap????  What about June - my original stone is Alexandrite a pretty pinky purpley color. You can't find (or if you do) afford the stone anymore since it is SO rare


----------



## MKRainville (Jul 29, 2013)

beautiful!!!


----------



## Koshka (Jul 29, 2013)

I had to cut them up randomly, I wont be able to make it in a single mold, because I have to cut, pour M&P over existing layers, recut again multiple times. 

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Alexandrite_26.75cts.jpg Is this the right color? The one on the right...



bryas1728 said:


> These are beautiful, how did you get the shapes? Did you use a mold or just random cuts when you cut up the soap????  What about June - my original stone is Alexandrite a pretty pinky purpley color. You can't find (or if you do) afford the stone anymore since it is SO rare


----------

